# Okuma Stratus CS-55



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

Was just at dicks sporting goods and found about 10 of these reels. They say the original price was $89.99. They were on clearance for $22 each. I got two of them and I am wondering if I should have bought more. I can't find hardly any reviews of them anywhere but I figure even it lasts one or two years probably will come out ahead. Will be using it for only surf fishing. Has anyone heard of these or used them before?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

for 22 bucks why not? use it till it stops working ,then in the trash can with it.


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> for 22 bucks why not? use it till it stops working ,then in the trash can with it.


That's what I was thinking. Seems smooth enough. We will see how it works out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A $22 dollar surf fishing reel is money well spent. 


.


----------

